# Excited to find to this one!!!  Anybody know exactly what it was ? From what little research I've done I'm thinking wine? Idk and a Scotts emulsion



## Dewfus (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## nhpharm (Sep 24, 2021)

It's a Chianti bottle.


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 24, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> It's a Chianti bottle.


What's that lol liquor


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 25, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> What's that lol liquor


It's a type of Italian wine.  The bottle is called a fiasco, and was the standard bottle used for chianti up until the latter half of the 20th century.








						Fiasco (bottle) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 25, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> It's a type of Italian wine.  The bottle is called a fiasco, and was the standard bottle used for chianti up until the latter half of the 20th century.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You for the info I love it


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 29, 2021)

What does "Idk" mean?


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 30, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> What does "Idk" mean?


I'm pretty sure "IDK" is "I DON'T KNOW".


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 30, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I'm pretty sure "IDK" is "I DON'T KNOW".


Mygawd ! Would it really have been too much effort to just say so?


----------



## Dogo (Sep 30, 2021)

Those Chianti bottles  originally had a woven straw base so that it would stand upright.  They used to be very common, but have not seen one with the straw base for a while


----------



## Dewfus (Oct 1, 2021)

I


Bohdan said:


> Mygawd ! Would it really have been too much effort to just say so?


Idk would it lol it just comes up as a suggestion word when I start typing I don't ... And it automatically brings idk up so i press it. I had to get hip to the acronyms that the younger generation has created for social media lmao!!!


----------



## Bohdan (Oct 13, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> I
> 
> Idk would it lol it just comes up as a suggestion word when I start typing I don't ... And it automatically brings idk up so i press it. I had to get hip to the acronyms that the younger generation has created for social media lmao!!!


Hip? GFY


----------

